# NEW Personal web site!



## SCastellari (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I've just finished my first web site. 

www.stefanocastellari.com

The main page is in Italian but you can find some of my pictures within the "portfolio" section 
I'm not a web designer, I just made it with Wix. :mrgreen:

I hope you'll like it and I'd like to receive any kind of feedback & suggestions (about the web site & pictures, of course )

Thanks in advance :hugs:,
Stefano


----------



## SCastellari (May 5, 2011)

mmm... is it so ugly?  ...


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 15, 2011)

SCastellari said:
			
		

> mmm... is it so ugly?  ...



Sorry I cant view it on my iPad


----------



## travelshooter (May 16, 2011)

Great pics, Stefano. Are those wolves in the "Pets" folder? If so, tell me more. Very cool. The website looks pretty darn professional as well.

Lou
Native Shore Photography Tours


----------



## SCastellari (May 17, 2011)

Thanx Lou for your words. 
In the pets folder you find only dogs (so far: beagle, fox terrier, miniature bull terrier & czechoslovakian wolfdogs that are similar to wolves but they are just a pure FCI dog breed) 
You can find some real & wild wolves' pictures in the "wildlife" section, taken this winter in Yellowstone.

Bgagnon: i know there some "problem" between Apple & Adobe  

Stefano


----------



## China Photo (May 18, 2011)

It looks great, but if you can remove other's logo from your website then it will be a professional website.


----------



## China Photo (May 18, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> SCastellari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
iPad still don't support flash.


----------

